
REN: Human-friendly data notation - vmorgulis
https://github.com/humanistic/REN
======
bpatrianakos
I don't see the benefit. It seems no easier on the eyes than JSON and it's
more complex with more syntax rules to learn. I wouldn't recommend this for
either humans or machines. HJSON would be my choice for a human readable data
notation format.

~~~
veli_joza
There's also YAML that looks similar to REN, but behaves similar to JSON.
There are libraries for all major languages/platforms.

